
How to Reduce Shopping Cart Abandonment - jaybol
http://monetate.com/2011/10/infographic-shopping-cart-abandonment-and-tips-to-avoid-it/
======
typicalrunt
I get my back up a bit when people talk about reducing shopping cart
abandonment like its somehow this lost revenue. It's not lost revenue until
you get a sale and the customer returns it. Until then, you are just
speculating.

There's too much focus on the real-world customer where they somehow abandon a
full grocery cart and leaving the store. This doesn't fully correlate on the
Internet.

People abandon shopping carts all the time:

\- they get disconnected from the internet.

\- their browser crashes.

\- Windows/OSX decides it needs to restart after an update.

And sometimes people, me included, just like to store stuff in a shopping cart
as a way to "favorite" items while I'm browsing a site like Amazon. It's like
bookmarking a product, without committing it to a Wishlist page (like on
Amazon).

